# I'm BLUE over Blue! HELP with BLUE!



## lillybella (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

Does anyone know what color I can add to blue to make it more of a baby blue? All of my blues are coming out turquoise - not blue.

I have tried:
BB - cellini blue
LabColors - Brilliant Blue
Planet Earth - Beatlemania blue
Peaks - Blue Pearl Mica

All my blues in clear soap are turning turquoise. I am using Vanilla Silk FO with Vanilla Stabilizer as the FO.

I have never had this happen before with any of these blues & the same FO.

I need a BLUE!!!! Right Away.

Any Suggestions, PLEASE 

Thank you,
Lily


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 5, 2013)

I have only used ultra marine blue and in cold process only. This is the result :


----------



## ruby61 (Mar 5, 2013)

Have you tried the select shades from tradewinds?  Here is their color chart if this is cp, I have used them before without any problems.
http://tradewindsfragrance.net/select/chart/cp.html
For meilt and pour it says do not use over 1/2 tsp per pound of oils/base


----------



## lillybella (Mar 5, 2013)

I just took this large order that I have to do. I really don't have time to send for another colorant. I have never had this happen before. This is M&P. I usually use the Beatlemania Blue which is more of a Blue Jeans Blue & then I add TD.

Is their another color I can add to it to make it less turquoise and tone it down? What happens if I add black?


----------



## lillybella (Mar 5, 2013)

This is the color blue the soaps have always come out!


----------



## ruby61 (Mar 5, 2013)

Do you have some titanium dioxide?  I think if you want a baby blue you need to lighten it up, black would make it darker.


----------



## lillybella (Mar 5, 2013)

yes, I already added TD.


----------



## lillybella (Mar 5, 2013)

Well Folks! I figured it out after ruining a bunch of soap base!

I had ordered 2 bottles of the Beatlemania Blue from Go Planet Earth.

I checked the 2nd bottle and sure enough it was the blue I wanted. The first bottle (the one I used) had a turquoise blue in it! I will call them tomorrow morning and tell them the wrong color was in the bottle.

Now ...I will have to think of a turquoise soap to make!


----------



## Badger (Mar 6, 2013)

Turquoise would likely make a nice ocean type soap.. jm2c


----------



## lillybella (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you, Badger

That's a great idea!


----------



## artcarheather (Jul 10, 2013)

I've added a pearlizing powder to my blue- so it would be a pearly baby blue.


----------



## Marilyna (Jul 10, 2013)

Did you try food coloring?  It's a lovely blue


----------

